# Southern California (San Diego) Male Rat needs new home



## lauren610 (Oct 26, 2016)

My boyfriend and I adopted this rat, Charlie, a year ago along with another rat when they were babies. They were okay at first, but after about a month they began to fight, and it only escalated as time went on. We had to put them in separate cages when Charlie started biting both Frank, the other rat, and us. He would hide when he was let out, and just start fights with the other rat. We don't know what to do with him, and would really like to find him a home with someone who has more knowledge and time for him than we do.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I hope you find a good home for him soon, and find Frank a friendlier cagemate so he doesn't have to live alone anymore.

I live in CA but I'm up in northern otherwise I would take him!! I just had a boy named Charlie pts a few weeks ago too.

Good luck in finding him a home, I hope you get one soon.


----------



## lauren610 (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks. I just feel bad for both of them. Since these are my first rats, I have no idea how to handle Charlie, so he's getting a little neglected and I feel terrible. I really hope I can find someone who would be better suited to care for him. I'm afraid to get frank another cage mate because what if it turns out just the same and they don't get along? I'm nervous to get another one.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Have you considered neutering if it may be a hormonal thing? If you don't want to get another rat for Frank, it might be best to try to rehome both so they have a chance of not living the rest of their lives alone. They could be worked worth or given neuters and worked with and have the extra time and experience put into them and they may eventually get along or be able to have different cagemates. How big is your cage? Sometimes if cages are too small or there's too much competition for food or bedding or hidng spots, rats can be more on edge and pissy and fight with each other.

I have two girls who live in a large cage, and even though they always have food in their cage, these two will still fight when I put new food in. They don't fight with any of the other rats in the cage, these two just seem to like to argue a lot over fresh food lol. Do you know what could be causing their fighting? Maybe there's something you could work around to change it, or you can try slowly reintroducing them as if they never met before.

Whatever you choose, I hope it works out!


----------



## lauren610 (Oct 26, 2016)

They would fight constantly. In and out of the cage, with other without food in the cage. The cage is about a foot and a half wide by 2 or 3 feet long, and is 3 stories, so it should be enough. I ended up finding a local rescue and talking with them about our situation. They took Charlie in, and although I feel really bad both for moving Charlie from his home (he still has his cage though) and for burdening the rescue, I am confident that the lady who will be working with Charlie is much more experienced and better able to rehabilitate him. He may even be able to be adopted out, as she said there is hope for him he just needs some work, which, as first time rat owners, we had no idea how to do. Frank may get a cage mate, I'm just worried about his health if I do, and running into the same problem 
. I've heard several stories about people introducing new rats to the cage and their other rat getting sick. I also don't want to end up with 2 rats that hate each other again (I don't have an extra cage anymore, so that would be even worse than before)


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

Honestly, having rats that just cannot get along is pretty rare. If you did decided to get Frank a friend, and read up on how to properly introduce new rats, odds are they would get along okay.

I think the reason rats sometimes get sick when they get a new cagemate is because people don't quarantine first. If you get another rat, find somewhere to keep him for a couple weeks as far away from Frank as possible. Ideally in a completely separate house, maybe if you have a friend or relative who could look after the newbie for a couple of weeks? Otherwise, try to put them on the opposite ends of your house. Then, watch newbie for any signs of illness (especially sneezing, congested breathing, discharge from the eyes or nose, etc). Most people recommend at least 2 weeks for quarantine.


----------



## Fayrie (Jun 28, 2016)

Sounds like you gave your rats to a good rescue, I think i know which one. I live in san diego and all my rats are from them and I even volunteered with them. Charlie is in good hands, lots of love is going to him.


----------

